# Winch for snowplowing



## C.Smitty (Sep 7, 2008)

I have a warn 1500 lb cable and yamaha warn blade....the cable broke several times last winter....any recomendations ? I need something that can handle the abuse of rubbing in the same area from picking the plow up and down.


----------



## chris-remington (Oct 7, 2012)

Run a section of braided rope from your hook to your plow. Only need about 3 feet. That's what I did and I haven't had any issues since.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## pikeman1 (Jan 15, 2009)

Add a pulley to the system so its easier to lift. I snapped my syn rope twice before I added a pulley. I think I just used the pulley that came with the winch, snatch block I think it is called. Mounted it to where I usually clip the rope on and then ran the rope through the pulley and up to top of my front bumper.


----------



## FASTRNU (Jul 2, 2002)

I bought a plow strap from Motoalliance. 

https://motoalliance.com/Site.Store.go?action=gotoProductDetails&id=606


----------

